# أبى هل تسمعنى ؟؟؟



## + بريسكلا + (9 يونيو 2009)

أبى هل تسمعني ؟ ابى هل تراني ؟ أبى هل تعرفني؟ 
أبى أنا ابنتك أبى هل تحبني .؟​​طبعاُ أسمعك بل قلبي يخفق بين ضلوعي مع كل نفس يخرج منك .ماذا تقول باليتك أنت تراني لكي تعرف انه:

«قَبْلَمَا صَوَّرْتُكَ فِي الْبَطْنِ عَرَفْتُكَ، وَقَبْلَمَا خَرَجْتَ مِنَ الرَّحِمِ قَدَّسْتُكَ ار 1 : 5

أنت مازلت تسأل عن حبي لك أرجوك أذهب إلى الصليب انظر الى قطرات الدماء المتساقطة من كل جزء من جسدي ,صدقني حبك فقط هو الذي صنع هذا بي سوف يأتي وقت تتسع فيها إمكانيات وتعرف كم هو مقدار حبي لك.
​أبى احبك ياابى احبك رغم ضعفي 
أبى تكلم معي
ولو لمرة واحده ! أبى أنت بذلت دمك عنا وألان هل يمكن ان تقطع هذا الصمت الذي اشعر به بكلمه واحدا ياابى من فمك المبارك​​أصمت فقط ولا تبحث عنى خارجك ,صم أذنك عن كل هذه الأصوات الكثيرة التي تلوث أذنك ,توقف عن الميل لتسمع من صوت العالم ,اذا دخلت الى أعماق نفسك وأغرقت الباب فى الهدوء ,سوف تجد صوت الوديع الهادى يتكلم معك .

هل تعرف أننى أشتاق أن أتكلم معك ؟
هل تعلم أنى أشتاق أن تسمع مني ؟
لقد أرسلت لك أبنى الحبيب وجعلته يأخذ شكل العبد لكى يتكلم معك وتسمع صوتى فيه ,لقد تكلم معك بلغتك فلماذا الى الان تشكوا أنك لا تسمعه؟
اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَبِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيمًا، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُق كَثِيرَةٍ،
2 كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، عب 1 : 1 _ 2

فهل تسمع صوت ابني اليوم فى قلبك ,ارجوك أنا بشدة:
«الْيَوْمَ، إِنْ سَمِعْتُمْ صَوْتَهُ
8 فَلاَ تُقَسُّوا قُلُوبَكُمْ، كَمَا فِي الإِسْخَاطِ، يَوْمَ التَّجْرِبَةِ فِي الْقَفْرِ عب 3 : 7

اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كَلاَمِي وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ، بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ.يو5 : 24
​قولها ياابى قول بحبك 
رغم انى اعرف هذا قول بحبك رغم ضعفك قول ياابى انا اعرف انها موجوده فى الكتب وداخل الوعود ولكنى ضعيف واريد سماعها

لقد قلتها والوجود كله السماء والارض سمعها ,سمع حبي لك أتعجب منك يا من أنت أعز عندى من حدقة عيني ,حقيقي أتعجب هل الى الان لم تسمع حبي ؟

يوم أعلان حبك وَأَظْلَمَتِ الشَّمْسُ، وَانْشَقَّ حِجَابُ الْهَيْكَلِ مِنْ وَسْطِهِ.
لو 23 : 45
وَالأَرْضُ تَزَلْزَلَتْ، وَالصُّخُورُ تَشَقَّقَتْ،مت 27 : 51

هل الطبيعة شعرت بأعلان حبي لك ولم تحتمل بينما أنت لم تشعر؟ حبيبيى الغالي أنا كلي حب لك,أنا لا أعرف الا أن أحبك ,بل حبي لك جعل السماء وكل ما فيها فى حيرة ودهشة الى الان .!

أرجوك كن حتى مثل الطبيعة مثل الارض والصخور التى لم تحتما أعلان حبي لك من فضلك أنتبه لحبي الذى فاق كل حد وكل تصور انه متدفق بلا كيل نحوك فأفتح قلبك لي أرجوك.


ابى هل ستتركنى اهلك ابى اريد ان اسمعها ياابى هل مصيرى هو بعدى عن حضنك
انا لااستطيع ياابى ان اتحمل البعد عنك اكثر من هذا انى اموت كل يوم وانا بعيده عنك

لا....لا تصدق أنت صرت فى حضنى الى الابد .لا تصدق أبداُ هذا الفكر الغريب لقد صنعت خلاصاُ من أجلك له العجب فلا تُفرط فى نصيبك وحقك فى الحب ,أنت صرت بالتمام فى أبني يسوع المسيح وهذا هو خلاصي ,ويسوع المسيح أبنى هو فى حضني كل حين ولا يمكن أن يفترق عني ,ولهذا أنت فى حضنى لا تُصدق غير هذا وتمتع بحضنى لانه لك لك.
​​تعال ياابى اجذبنى بشده الى احضانك لانى ضعيفه
اجذبنى لكى اشعر بالراحه والحب والحنان والعطف الذى افتقده
ارجوك ياابى تعال ادخلنى حظيرتك انا خروفك الشارد على التلاال
احملنى ياابى ياابى على منكبيك

هذه مشاعر عزيزة جداُ على نفسي ,خروفى الضال أنت بالفعل فوق منكبيي لا تخف بل أحتضنك وأقُربك الى قلبي أسمع ضربات قلبي التى تنطق بأسمك وتفرح لرجوعك ,حبى وحنانى هما لك انه فرح عظيم فى كل السماء لرجوعك .
​​اريد ان يسارك تكون تحت رأسى ويمينك تعانقنى 
ابى ياحبيب نفسى اريدك اريد ان اكون ابنتك
ان مراره قلبى وانا بعيده عنك 
لا تجعل نهايتى وانا بعيده عنك اريد ان اموت بين زراعك ابى اريد اموت تحت قدميك ابى 
اريد ان افنى واتلاشا ولكن تحت قدميك

«أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا،
26 وَكُلُّ مَنْ كَانَ حَيًّا وَآمَنَ بِي فَلَنْ يَمُوتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. أَتُؤْمِنِينَ بِهذَا؟ يو 11 : 25


اجعل اذانى تسمع صوتك وتشبع بصوتك 
تحدث ابى قولها ابى قول
. احبك .ومسامحك .ومختارك .ثلاث كلمات فيها كل شفاء جراحى
بحبك انا متأكده انك بتحبنى 
مسمحك انا متأكدا من وعودك التى قلتها لى
ولكن الكلمه الثلاثه ياابى
هى مااتمنى ان تشبع اذانى بها 
وهى مختارك نعم ياابى هذه صرخه من خاطى ضعيف يعلم حبك له ولكنه توما يتمنى ان يلمس هذا الحب


يَا بَنِيَّ، لاَ تَضِلُّوا الآنَ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ اخْتَارَكُمْ لِكَيْ تَقِفُوا أَمَامَهُ وَتَخْدِمُوهُ وَتَكُونُوا خَادِمِينَ وَمُوقِدِينَ لَهُ أخا 29 : 11

هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ فَادِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، قُدُّوسُهُ، لِلْمُهَانِ النَّفْسِ، لِمَكْرُوهِ الأُمَّةِ، لِعَبْدِ الْمُتَسَلِّطِينَ: «يَنْظُرُ مُلُوكٌ فَيَقُومُونَ. رُؤَسَاءُ فَيَسْجُدُونَ. لأَجْلِ الرَّبِّ الَّذِي هُوَ أَمِينٌ، وَقُدُّوسِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِي قَدِ اخْتَارَكَ». أشع 49 : 7

وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَيَنْبَغِي لَنَا أَنْ نَشْكُرَ اللهَ كُلَّ حِينٍ لأَجْلِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ الْمَحْبُوبُونَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ، أَنَّ اللهَ اخْتَارَكُمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ لِلْخَلاَصِ، بِتَقْدِيسِ الرُّوحِ وَتَصْدِيقِ الْحَقِّ. تس 2 : 13


منقول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا بريسكلا

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا بريسكلا
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسى لمرورك كوكو
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا بريسكلا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*ميرسى هابى لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا بريسكلا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*ميرسى كليمو لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل يابريسكلا
ميرسى كتير ليكى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يونيو 2009)

> اجعل اذانى تسمع صوتك وتشبع بصوتك
> تحدث ابى قولها ابى قول
> . احبك .ومسامحك .ومختارك .ثلاث كلمات فيها كل شفاء جراحى
> بحبك انا متأكده انك بتحبنى
> ...



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يونيو 2009)

> اجعل اذانى تسمع صوتك وتشبع بصوتك
> تحدث ابى قولها ابى قول
> . احبك .ومسامحك .ومختارك .ثلاث كلمات فيها كل شفاء جراحى
> بحبك انا متأكده انك بتحبنى
> ...



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 يونيو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> موضوع جميل يابريسكلا
> ميرسى كتير ليكى
> ربنا يباركك​



*ميرسى لمرورك بنوتة
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 يونيو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرسى يا حبيبتى على الموضوع الجميل*



*ميرسى يا دون دون
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (13 يونيو 2009)

*



			قولها ياابى قول بحبك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كلامه دى هزتنى وابكتنى بجد رااااااااااااائع

فكرتينى بترنيمه الا بتقول
سامحنى لو رفضتك لو فى مرة عاندتك كان عقلى يارب غايب مش فى الوعى 
قولى لسه بحبك قولها وسيبنى لحضنك
رجعنى احب الناس واشوف الضى *​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (13 يونيو 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *
> 
> كلامه دى هزتنى وابكتنى بجد رااااااااااااائع
> 
> ...



*ميرسى كيريا
نورتى الموضوع بمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (14 يونيو 2009)




----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 يونيو 2009)

come with me قال:


>



*ميرسى جوجو
نورت الموضوع بمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*أبى اسمعنى محتاجالك*​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (26 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا يا بريسكلا


الرب يباركك


----------

